# New Dust Collection System Grizzly 548, East Caroga Cyclone



## Hacksaw007

Sweet set up. Too big for my shop…sob….. but looks like you got it all figured out for yours great job….

Mike


----------



## mbs

Looks good but how do you empty the can under the cyclone?


----------



## Dusty56

Are you rating just the DC *5 stars *, or the whole system , Bob ? 
So far you've told us the Grizzly is very nice and it's loud and you had to modify it.
Thanks.


----------



## woodtimes

mbs, Hi, the cyclone is easily lifted by pulling the rope, the block and tackle rig makes it easy to lift and the clothes line holder keeps it lifted until released. While lifted, I just slide the trash can out, it's just sitting on the wheels, and empty the can. Works great. Bob


----------



## woodtimes

Hi Dusty, Fair question, I covered a lot of ground on multiple tools. The 5 stars is for the Grizzly dust collector. I think it's the best " value for the money" in it's price range. The unit has a good fit and finish, was packed and shipped well, easy to read and useful manual. The unit was easy to assemble and It worked right out of the boxes as expected . As for the noise, I knew it would be louder than my older Jet 1 1/2 HP machine. I also knew it would get about twice as much suction. I considered really stepping up and buying a clear view 5 HP machine but decided it was probably overkill for my small shop. The cost and even higher noise levels of the clear view system was also considered so I went with this choice of equipment instead.

The suction is very good for the "close by "machines. The table saw is the furthest away and after 3 elbows and about 6 feet of flex hose, the suction is less but I think any comparable model would have the same results from this far away. For the "close by" machines, like the lathe and miter box, no issues, suction is very good. Same with direct flexible connections to the planer and bandsaw. The saw dust flys through the piping with no issues. I've had nothing but success and good results with all my grizzly equipment. When I have had parts wear out, customer service was always very helpful. As for the extra handle I added, I would not take a star away for this feature. The added piece of conduit was less than $5 and it makes a big difference in how close you get to the machine while rotating the flappers in the canister.

As for the system overall, with the combination of machines, it's working very well. I really like the metal cyclone also, well constructed, heavy duty, works great, very little saw dust in the Dust collector bag.

I mainly posted this project to show how to integrate various components and give others ideas on the DC topic. For instance, the blue trash can behind the miter box works great. The 3 gallon cyclone lid sitting on the festool vacuum works great and is a low cost way to get cyclonic action without spending $200 on the onenida festool cyclone option. And the lift mechanism for the metal cyclone works easily without effort. Hope this helps. Bob


----------



## mattg

Great review, and a great job on the install!! Nice dust unit!!


----------



## b2rtch

Where do you buy your cyclone?
I goggled this name and I got nothing.
Thanks.


----------



## LeeJ

Nice review, Bob.

Lee


----------



## Dusty56

Excellent info , Bob. Thanks for the PM as well : )


----------



## woodtimes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cyclone-Separator-for-Dust-Collector-/280840027122?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41635ebbf2

Here's the link for the cyclone. Bob


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you for the link. 
I was wondering if you were speaking about a different cyclone, one that I would not know of.


----------



## RobertsPlace

Bob - how would you rate the effectiveness of the cyclone?


----------



## SierraRick

I know this is a old one but…..
Bob how's this cyclone working out for you?
I about to pull the trigger on this soon if you think it's worked out well for you.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## cajunbull

Yep, me too. Just waiting to pull the trigger on the cyclone and a Grizzly 2hp collector. Trying to decide whether to get the G1029z or the model with the canister filter. I'm planning to vent it outside, but that might change.


----------



## Dusty56

*cajunbull*…if you're *planning to vent it outside,* why would you waste your money on a "collector" ?


----------



## SierraRick

> *cajunbull*…if you re *planning to vent it outside,* why would you waste your money on a "collector" ?
> 
> - Dusty56


You vent the fine dust outside not the bigger chips.


----------



## SierraRick

> Yep, me too. Just waiting to pull the trigger on the cyclone and a Grizzly 2hp collector. Trying to decide whether to get the G1029z or the model with the canister filter. I m planning to vent it outside, but that might change.
> 
> - cajunbull


Well I got one, It's making me rethink my whole set up.
Stay tuned.


----------

